# I dont know what I want to do in life



## Niki55 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi

These days I'm really sad and losing my time.
I don't know what I want to do. I have no interest & plan.
I'm 22 years old and studying cell & molecular biology. but I'm not sure that I want to continue in this field or not. before,I wanted to study medicine but I didn't accept at entrance exam. now I'm not sure that I want to be a doctor either.
at this time I don't know what I want to do and how I can find an interest & best career.

I need your advice. Please help me.
thx aloooot.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

I am sort of on the same boat and I am 28. Best bet would to talk to the career consular at your school. You can also take online test to further asset your self to figure out what you want to really do with your life. good luck


----------



## JJMTBC (Jun 4, 2010)

I think one good thing to keep in mind is that whatever you decide to do initially will most likely change several times throughout your life. So, for now, do what you feel best suites you, and see where it takes you! I just graduated college, and I am a licensed professional, and I just got a new job that is not very related to my degree. But, it's still something that I think I'll enjoy. 
Perhaps make a list of all the things you like to do the most, and all the things you're good at, including trivial things such as being good at math, being detail oriented, good at following structure. Then just start applying to positions, you'll learn the most by getting yourself out there and finding the best career choice that way. 

Honestly, what you study in college (especially in undergrad) is not the determining factor for your life. I'm just now going through this process, it's hard to face, but can be exciting if you stay positive and optimistic!

Best of luck!


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

Same here man, I've been in uni for too long with a lack of direction.

First I wanted to do architecture, dropped out because I decided it wasn't for me, then I pursued finance and accounting and a minor in chinese but found it boring. Now I'm doing finance and marketing with a minor in social psychology while all my friends have already graduated.

Only one more year to go after this year and another year of part time.


----------

